# Linux/Unix Desktop Screenshots



## freakshow (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm a little bored so i thought ill make a screenshot's thread for the linux/unix user here at TPU.  So lets see those screenshot's.


Please list
 1. Distro that your using and what else your using on your theme 

If you want to rate themes,  go right ahead.  but u don't have too




So here is mine not much still kind of new to linux 

System:
Windows Vista/Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy)


----------



## zithe (Oct 26, 2008)

Ubuntu 7.10. (It's stable and I have no reason to update at the moment)
Just made a red color scheme using an existing theme in the appearance panel.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 26, 2008)

zithe said:


> Ubuntu 7.10. (It's stable and I have no reason to update at the moment)
> Just made a red color scheme using an existing theme in the appearance panel.



looks great


----------



## zithe (Oct 26, 2008)

freakshow said:


> looks great



Thanks.

...And yours.... umm.
Put a disclaimer or something. XD


----------



## freakshow (Oct 26, 2008)

zithe said:


> Thanks.
> 
> ...And yours.... umm.
> Put a disclaimer or something. XD



lol i did 

i guess there is not alot of linux/unix user's here lol


----------



## xfire (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## freakshow (Oct 26, 2008)

great keep them coming guys


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's mine in OS X. Linux will follow the next time I boot to it.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Here's mine in OS X. Linux will follow the next time I boot to it.



lol great.....damn i want a mac like sooo bad lol


----------



## xfire (Oct 27, 2008)

An xubuntu Desktop


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2008)

here is a new desktop that i did today


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Ubuntu installed but have yet to get the internet working - so it's just the Heron default background.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I have Ubuntu installed but have yet to get the internet working - so it's just the Heron default background.



what are u using to try to get the internet on your linux.....i mean its lan or wireless?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

freakshow said:


> what are u using to try to get the internet on your linux.....i mean its lan or wireless?



a netgear wg111t dongle.

I know i have to use ndiswrapper etc to get the drivers to work but i need to read up on it some more - not totally confident using command lines etc at the moment lol


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> a netgear wg111t dongle.
> 
> I know i have to use ndiswrapper etc to get the drivers to work but i need to read up on it some more - not totally confident using command lines etc at the moment lol



are u using the command line verison of ndiswrapper or and interface verison

u can add a interface to your ndiswrapper


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

freakshow said:


> are u using the command line verison of ndiswrapper or and interface verison
> 
> u can add a interface to your ndiswrapper



will be using this method, if that answers your question (?)


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> will be using this method, if that answers your question (?)



lol i was looking same one,  some other guy did wrote down the same thing lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

freakshow said:


> lol i was looking same one,  some other guy did wrote down the same thing lol



yea when i have enough time in the day and a working printer to print the guide i'll give it another shot. Definitely want to see it working for sure.


----------



## zithe (Oct 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> yea when i have enough time in the day and a working printer to print the guide i'll give it another shot. Definitely want to see it working for sure.



When you finally start getting stuff working in linux, you feel good about yourself. XD


----------



## freakshow (Oct 28, 2008)

zithe said:


> When you finally start getting stuff working in linux, you feel good about yourself. XD



OMG that is sooo true roflmao


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

freakshow said:


> lol i did
> 
> i guess there is not alot of linux/unix user's here lol



i dont have a *nix desktop.....
just console.....
windows for games and internet, *nix for everything else...


----------



## DIBL (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's mine -- Kubuntu 8.10, VMware Player 2.5:


----------



## freakshow (Oct 29, 2008)

DIBL said:


> Here's mine -- Kubuntu 8.10, VMware Player 2.5:



 thats kick ass i cant get my cube to work lol i will work at it later lol


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 29, 2008)

freakshow said:


> here is my new screenshot *WARNING NOT FOR KIDS EYES* LMAO
> 
> if this is inappropriate u can delete thx
> thats why i just linked it didnt know if i could use a link sorry
> http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotbo9.png



10/10 for uniqueness 

what version of linux is that? and is it easy to modify the layouts?


----------



## freakshow (Oct 29, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> 10/10 for uniqueness
> 
> what version of linux is that? and is it easy to modify the layouts?



its kubuntu 8.10 the kde version of ubuntu


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 29, 2008)

freakshow said:


> its kubuntu 8.10 the kde version of ubuntu



is it a stable OS? and how is it security wise?


----------



## freakshow (Oct 29, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> is it a stable OS? and how is it security wise?



i really dont know the 8.10 is beta still but i hear its not that bad i was using kubuntu 8.04 it was pretty stable


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2008)

No.  Porn material, nudity etc. is not permitted here.  It's clearly stated in the rules/guidelines.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=14


----------



## freakshow (Oct 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> No.  Porn material, nudity etc. is not permitted here.  It's clearly stated in the rules/guidelines.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=14



i deleted it my bad


----------



## DIBL (Oct 29, 2008)

*buntu 8.10 is due for release tomorrow.  But it's basically done -- you can get a daily build image here:

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/

There won't be much changed in the next 24 hours, and whatever is can be updated via adept manager or apt-get.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 29, 2008)

DIBL said:


> *buntu 8.10 is due for release tomorrow.  But it's basically done -- you can get a daily build image here:
> 
> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
> 
> There won't be much changed in the next 24 hours, and whatever is can be updated via adept manager or apt-get.



thx


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 30, 2008)

DIBL said:


> Here's mine -- Kubuntu 8.10, VMware Player 2.5:



w00t


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

DIBL said:


> Here's mine -- Kubuntu 8.10, VMware Player 2.5:



I can't get the cube to work right in my Fedora 9/KDE 4.1 install. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with KDE 4.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I can't get the cube to work right in my Fedora 9/KDE 4.1 install. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with KDE 4.



me neither hummmm


----------



## DIBL (Nov 4, 2008)

KDE 4.1 has some issues with older Nvidia cards (pre-5000 series), so that's one problem.  Also *buntu 8.10 has a new version of X.org that is giving people some challenges.  Here's the 8.10 release notes -- you can see whether any of those issues are behind your Compiz problem:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810

The only thing I've noticed on mine is that the KDM login GUI does not always run automatically on boot.  Half the time it dumps me to the CLI and I have to log in there and run "startx".  But then it starts every time -- it might be due to overclocking or something like that.


----------



## JayD239 (Nov 11, 2008)

My linux desktop is not that fancy


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2008)

JayD239 said:


> My linux desktop is not that fancy



 that is because you are telneting into the box


----------



## xfire (Nov 16, 2008)

my new desktop



Fedora doesn't like my hardware


----------



## Oliver_FF (Nov 16, 2008)

Heres Ubuntu 8.10 running on my EeePC 901 connected to a 20" Samsung ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is because you are telneting into the box



SSH


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> SSH



you know what i meant. PUTTY!


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 14, 2009)

I just saw this thread and thought i would show off some
screenshots. Running a custom Gentoo install, kde3 and 4
and, Compiz-Fusion. For those of you interested in checking
out Compiz-Fusion without doing a linux install. You can dl
the Sabayon Linux LiveDVD. It comes with all the different
video drivers already installed and Compiz-Fusion. Sabayon
is a Gentoo based distro. For those of you with ATI or Intel
video cards i would recommend Ubuntu/Kubuntu. ATI and
Intel both have Open Source drivers and Ubuntu comes
with Compiz-Fusion already installed 'it just needs to be
activated' and, is very user friendly.

Anyhow here are a couple of screenshots. First is the Cube transformed
into a Cylinder and the second is the Cube transformed into a Sphere.














Here is a video with WinXP running fullscreen on viewport 4.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lJZ1wnQX6s


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow this thread was a god send.

I've tried like three versions of Linux for My PS3 and I can't figure out how to...

A. Change the Resolution

B. Make it KDE style

C. Get the internet to work.
Also  I know this is a screenshot thread but since its linux related can you guys help out thanks?

Plus for some reason I have no System selection in my task bar only Application, Places and my name I think.

xubutnu or whatever its called 8.10


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2009)

You can install KDE right from your package manager.


----------



## mtosev (Jan 28, 2009)

cool ain't it?


----------



## xfire (Jan 28, 2009)

mtosev said:


> cool ain't it?



nooooo...... It's like skywalker going to the Dark Side. We have another Dark Vader now


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2022)

SchumannFrequency said:


> View attachment 267826


I see  it is freebsd/xfce but what plugins and mods are you running?


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Oct 31, 2022)

Easy Rhino said:


> I see  it is freebsd/xfce but what plugins and mods are you running?


The top panel is the standard XFCE panel but with a few minor customizations.
The dock is 'Plank', but themed and with 'Mine-Yosemite icons'.
In the terminal I made a few small adjustments and you can see the XFCE theme in the neofetch output.
The music player is cmus because I like the audio quality from this app.
In the top right corner you have Conky with a Lua script for the system info and with two sh scripts for the RSS feeds.


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## vectoravtech (Nov 20, 2022)

Linux Mint Mate


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## vectoravtech (Dec 15, 2022)

I installed ZorinOS Pro; I like it enough for me to stop distro hopping.


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## SchumannFrequency (Jan 2, 2023)

GhostBSD + MATE


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Jan 6, 2023)




----------

